# هل تقبلين الزواج بة



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

وبعد  الحب ونهاية القصة بالفراق وكان سبب الفراق الاهل ليس بايدك ولا بايدة بعد زواجة     انتى عشتى على ذكراة مش قادرة تنسية   هو تزوج وانجب طفل شاءت الظروف وماتت الزوجة هل لو اتقدم ليكى توافقى    وبالنسبة للشباب لو كان العكس مات الزوج هل توافق ان ترتبط بالحبيب الاول ومعها طفل من زوجها الاول                      
ياجماعة دا مجرد سوال خطر ببالى  عايز ارائكم لو الرفض بسبب والقبول يكون مبنى على اية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اوافق وهاحبة هو و أبنة

لاني في السؤال اللي بينا حب كبير و الاهل هما سبب الفراق

يعني مش منة 

ولا هو غلط لانة اتجوز علشان مش مطلوب منة يبقى راهب

بس المهم حبي لية لسا موجود و قوي يبقى خلاص​


----------



## SALVATION (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_اوايد كلام فراشة واضيف شيىء ربما يكون بسيط هو
هل تستطيع ان تعدل وتحب ابنها او ابنه كما تحب اولادك انت او اولادك انتى؟
ده اهم سؤال
ومشكور كتييير على موضوع النقاش​_


----------



## ميرنا (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اول حاجة مدادم اترفض مهما كانت الظروف خلاص موضوع انتهى باى شكل من الاشكال لازم انسى واتعامل على الوضع ددا مش هوافق انى اعيش على زكراه بعد مترفض ولا هفضل اعيش فى خيالى ودنيا غير الدنيا الموضوع انتهى خلاص يبقى مفيش داعى اعزب نفسى 
كمان رفض الاهل دا ممكن يكون صوت ربنا 
انا مش هوافق


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لو كان حبى ليه زى ماهو يبقى طبعا هوافق وحبه وهحب ابنه وهعوضه عن مامته 
موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووى
شكرااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## hmmm (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مش  هاوافق 
                      لانى  هاعتبر  نصيبى  انتهى  معاة  من يوم  مااتجوز واحدة  تانية


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا هو سبب الرفض  كان من الاهل يعنى حتى لو اتقدم تانى بعد فتره معتقدش هيتغير رائى الاهل فى الموضوع صح
ميرسى لطرحك موضوع للنقاش حلو​


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤال جميل وصعب*
*واجابتي هتكون بالرفض*
*لانه بمجرد انه اتجوز *
*لازم انساه لانه مش من حقي احبه *
*وفي نفس الوقت لنفرض انه الحب دا كان عايش وماتت زوجته*
*وتم الزواج اكيد هتبقي في حاجات كتير اتغيرت بينا *
*وعمر ما الحب الاولاني هيرجع زي الاول *
*عشان كده لازم اكون واقعيه من الاول وارفض*​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لو كنت انا لسة بحبة وعايزاه وان كان سبب الفراق الاهل يبقى هوافق عليةو اعتبر ابنة  زى *ابنى شكراااا على موضوعك الجميل ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بيتهيألى الاهل اللى رفضوه فى الاول  وهو لسه متجوزش هيكون صعب جدااااا يوافقوا عليه بعد ما اتجوز وبقى عنده اولاد .
وطبعا لكل قصه ظروفها وبتختلف من حد للتانى
ميرررسى يا اميرنا الحزين على الموضوع وفى  انتظار سماع باقى الاراء 
 ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اوافق وهاحبة هو و أبنة
> 
> لاني في السؤال اللي بينا حب كبير و الاهل هما سبب الفراق
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك  نورتى الموضوع كالعادة     ربنا يبارك حياتك  اجمل فراشة


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _اوايد كلام فراشة واضيف شيىء ربما يكون بسيط هو
> هل تستطيع ان تعدل وتحب ابنها او ابنه كما تحب اولادك انت او اولادك انتى؟
> ده اهم سؤال
> ومشكور كتييير على موضوع النقاش​_



شكرا على مرورك  نورت الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> اول حاجة مدادم اترفض مهما كانت الظروف خلاص موضوع انتهى باى شكل من الاشكال لازم انسى واتعامل على الوضع ددا مش هوافق انى اعيش على زكراه بعد مترفض ولا هفضل اعيش فى خيالى ودنيا غير الدنيا الموضوع انتهى خلاص يبقى مفيش داعى اعزب نفسى
> كمان رفض الاهل دا ممكن يكون صوت ربنا
> انا مش هوافق


اولا شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع
ثانيا علشان هو اترفض من الاهل واتفرقت القلوب وشاءت الظروف ان تجمعوا مرة ثانية تتركى الرد للاهل مرة اخرى ولا تحاربين من اجل من تحبين تستسلمى للمرة الثانية الاهل


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> لو كان حبى ليه زى ماهو يبقى طبعا هوافق وحبه وهحب ابنه وهعوضه عن مامته
> موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووى
> شكرااااااااااااااااا​



شكرا على مرورك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## sameh7610 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا رأى من رأى ميرنا​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

hmmm قال:


> انا مش  هاوافق
> لانى  هاعتبر  نصيبى  انتهى  معاة  من يوم  مااتجوز واحدة  تانية



شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع
لكن جاءت لكى فرصة اخرى لتدافعى عن حبك هل تتمسكى بيها ولا انتى قلبك حزين على جرح الاول لانة اتزوج باخرى مع ان الظروف مكنتش بايده


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اولا هو سبب الرفض  كان من الاهل يعنى حتى لو اتقدم تانى بعد فتره معتقدش هيتغير رائى الاهل فى الموضوع صح
> ميرسى لطرحك موضوع للنقاش حلو​



اولا انتى نورتى الموضوع والف شكرا على مرورك
ثانيا متقوليش لية ان دى الفرصة الثانية لتتمسكوا بحبكم وتقفوا امام الاهل


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *سؤال جميل وصعب*
> *واجابتي هتكون بالرفض*
> *لانه بمجرد انه اتجوز *
> *لازم انساه لانه مش من حقي احبه *
> ...



شكرا على مرورك  ونورتى الموضوع
عايز اضيف شى لكلامك ان عمر الحب الحقيقى مابينقص ولا بيتغير  لو انتى حبيتية حب حقيقى  شعورك ناحيتة مش هيتغير


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *انا رأى من رأى ميرنا​*



شكرا على مرورك   ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع
> عايز اضيف شى لكلامك ان عمر الحب الحقيقى مابينقص ولا بيتغير لو انتى حبيتية حب حقيقى شعورك ناحيتة مش هيتغير


 
بالظبط كدا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## sony_33 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

غريب قوى راى الفتيات
هل ستوافقو عن زوج واب حتى لو كان حب قديم
اشك
 على العموم انا راى
 لو كنت بحبها ولم تكن من نصيبى لاى سبب وتزوجت وزوجها مات
  فذلك ماضى وانتهى​


----------



## white heart (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا ميرسى على السؤال

انا رأى ان انا من الاول عارفه انه خلاص اتجوز وعندو بيبى صغنن

يبقى انا ليه ادى لنفسى فرصه انى افكر فيه تانى اصلا 

ماهو اتجوز وسابنى 

مش بقول انه هو فى حاجه يعنى بالعكس هو معملش اى حاجه ده واحد اتجوز ومراته ماتت

بس اى واحده لما تتجوز ده رأى . اكيد بتبقى عايزه تحس ان  هى اول حد فى حياته 


بس هو بردو اللى اتجوز وبعدين انت بتقول انهم كانو بيحبو بعض

ازاى بقى كان بيحبنى  ويقدر يتجوز واحده تانيه اشمعنا محصلش العكس

مش عارفه بقى رأى صح ولالا 

بس انا مش هوافق ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بالظبط كدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دايما منورة  ربنا يبارك حياتك  ياجمل فراشة


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> غريب قوى راى الفتيات
> هل ستوافقو عن زوج واب حتى لو كان حب قديم
> اشك
> على العموم انا راى
> ...



شكرا على مرورك  ونورت الموضوع 
لكن اذا حبيتها من الاول حب حقيقى اشك انك مش هتوافق


----------



## الامير الحزين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

white heart قال:


> اولا ميرسى على السؤال
> 
> انا رأى ان انا من الاول عارفه انه خلاص اتجوز وعندو بيبى صغنن
> 
> ...



اولا انتى نورتى الموضوع وشكرا على مرورك
ثانيا بالنسبة لكل بنت تحب ان تكون اول واحدة فى حياة الشاب فهى فعلا اول واحدة  هو اتجوز غيرها  لكن اول واحدة فى القلب تكون هى   ام بالنسبة كان بيحبها وقدر يتجوز باخرى دا حكم الاهل   وجاءت الفرصة الثانية لتحدى حبكم لاهل والظروف هل تسسلمى للمرة الثانية ام تتحدى معة كل الظروف


----------



## artamisss (28 نوفمبر 2008)

طب واللى اتجوزها دى  بسهوله كده سيها  وعاوز يربى ابنه وخلاص 

يبقى حبه ليا  معدش ى الاول 

بصراحه انا مش هاوافق لو رجعلى تانى 

الا فى حاله لو رجع مثلا بعد فترة  وكان لسه سنجل   وهو محقق الهدف او عوض العيب الل كان فى شخصيته وعلشان كده اهلى  رفضوة  لسبه 

ساعتها هايكبر اكتر واتمسك بيه واحبه زيااااااااااااااااده


----------



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> اولا شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع
> ثانيا علشان هو اترفض من الاهل واتفرقت القلوب وشاءت الظروف ان تجمعوا مرة ثانية تتركى الرد للاهل مرة اخرى ولا تحاربين من اجل من تحبين تستسلمى للمرة الثانية الاهل


 
استسلم ايه ورفض ايه هى مش حرب صدقنى الموضوع ببساطة تقدر تعرف ارادة ربنا لحياتك وانا علاقتى بربنا تسمح بدا مدام قالى مرة واتنين وتلاتة ومسمعتش يبقى يخلى اهلى يرفضو يبقى خلاص موضوع منتهى ابويا شيلى الافضل لو هحارب يبقى هخسر كتير ثم انا رافضة اصلا مبدا بعد مرتبط انى افكر فيه مدام ارتبط موضوع انتهى ولو الجرح دا كان ايه انا اتحمل مسئولية نفسى وانساه 
وحتى لو هو ارتبط غصبن عنه ولو لظروف الحياة حتى ولسه كان بيحب فى اللى كان بيحبها يبقى مش امين اصلا ازاى يحب واحدة ويرتبط بتانية الموضوع مرفوض


----------



## emy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_انا هرفضه طبعا _
_لان الموضوع هيبقى انتهى بالنسبالى من ساعه ما اترفض وهو راح اتجوز _​


----------



## الامير الحزين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> استسلم ايه ورفض ايه هى مش حرب صدقنى الموضوع ببساطة تقدر تعرف ارادة ربنا لحياتك وانا علاقتى بربنا تسمح بدا مدام قالى مرة واتنين وتلاتة ومسمعتش يبقى يخلى اهلى يرفضو يبقى خلاص موضوع منتهى ابويا شيلى الافضل لو هحارب يبقى هخسر كتير ثم انا رافضة اصلا مبدا بعد مرتبط انى افكر فيه مدام ارتبط موضوع انتهى ولو الجرح دا كان ايه انا اتحمل مسئولية نفسى وانساه
> وحتى لو هو ارتبط غصبن عنه ولو لظروف الحياة حتى ولسه كان بيحب فى اللى كان بيحبها يبقى مش امين اصلا ازاى يحب واحدة ويرتبط بتانية الموضوع مرفوض



انا مش بتكلم على الحرب لكن حياتنا يجب انا نختارها نحن    
ربنا مخيرنا مش مسيرنا  علشان موضوع انتهى خلاص اقول دى ارادة ربنا صدقبنى دا كلام بنصبر نفسنا بية  
ودا رايك فى الموضوع فى الموافق وفى الرافض انا بحترم الرافض وبحترم الموافق  ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

emy قال:


> _انا هرفضه طبعا _
> _لان الموضوع هيبقى انتهى بالنسبالى من ساعه ما اترفض وهو راح اتجوز _​



علشان اترفض تنسى حب عمرك وتقولى خلاص الموضوع انتهى اشك يكون حبك لة كان حب حقيقى 
نورتى الموضوع  وبرنا يبارك حياتك وانا بحترم رايك    
بحترم راى الجميع سواء رفض او قبول  لانى طارح الموضوع للنقاش وليس للتعصب الراى الواحد


----------



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> انا مش بتكلم على الحرب لكن حياتنا يجب انا نختارها نحن
> ربنا مخيرنا مش مسيرنا علشان موضوع انتهى خلاص اقول دى ارادة ربنا صدقبنى دا كلام بنصبر نفسنا بية
> ودا رايك فى الموضوع فى الموافق وفى الرافض انا بحترم الرافض وبحترم الموافق ونورتى الموضوع


 
ربنا مخيرنا فعلا لكن انا دخلت ربنا فى الحاجة دى وقالى رائية ومن خوفو عليا حاول يمنعنى لانه انا قلتله ادخل لو انتا بتصبر نفسك بكلام دا انا لااء انا بقت افهم ربنا اوى وبعدين اى موضوع ارتباط ولا حب انتا مدخل فى ربنا وربنا بيقولك هو دا هتلاقى الموضوع سلس جدا لكن مدام مش موافق هتلاقى عواقب كتير دى تجربة انا عشتها 
وفى نفس التجربة دى كان فى وحدة صحبتى بتقولى اقفى قدام اهلك قولى انك مش هتتجوزى غير دا نزلت من نظرى اوى بصراحة لانى دول اهلى ليهم حق التدخل الرفض او القبول  وبعدين المناقشة كمان هما مش هيرفضو عمال على بطال الا اذا شافو فيه حاجة او بداية غلط اى اب وام يتمنو بنتهم تعيش مبسوطة وسعيدة واحنا نفسنا بعد ما بتعدى التجربة بنشوف حاجات مكناش بنشوفها لانى الحب اعور بيشوف مميزات بس مش عيوب


----------



## الامير الحزين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لو انتا بتصبر نفسك بكلام دا انا لااء انا بقت افهم ربنا اوى 
صدقينى دا مجرد سؤال انا مش بصبر نفسى بس لهجتك فى الكلام بتقول انك بتصبرى نفسك  
ثانيا انتى بيتفهى ربك كويس واحنا بردوا نفهم ربنا كويس وكل واحد فينا بيحب ربنا بطريقتة
وانا مش عايز الحوار يدخل الى طريق انا مش عايز اروح لية انا بسال سؤال كل عضو لة الحق فى الرفض او القبول      
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## nekol (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا يا اميرنا الحزين السؤال جامد جدا ثانيا تعتقد ان الحب بيعترف بأى ظروف تحيط بالمحبوب او حتى بالفراق لو فى حب يبقى مفيش حاجه حصلت ولو الاهل زمان موفقوش وهو كان فاضى ومفيش اطراف تانيه فى الموضوع دلوقتى هيوفقوا بالرغم من وجود اطفال هههههههه اعتقد انك تقصد ان الحبيب اصبح حر قادر على التصرف بحياته اوكا انا هتجوزه وهقبل هدية الرب ابن هخده فحضنى واربيه لانه امتداد لحبيبى


----------



## الامير الحزين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

nekol قال:


> اولا يا اميرنا الحزين السؤال جامد جدا ثانيا تعتقد ان الحب بيعترف بأى ظروف تحيط بالمحبوب او حتى بالفراق لو فى حب يبقى مفيش حاجه حصلت ولو الاهل زمان موفقوش وهو كان فاضى ومفيش اطراف تانيه فى الموضوع دلوقتى هيوفقوا بالرغم من وجود اطفال هههههههه اعتقد انك تقصد ان الحبيب اصبح حر قادر على التصرف بحياته اوكا انا هتجوزه وهقبل هدية الرب ابن هخده فحضنى واربيه لانه امتداد لحبيبى



اولا انتى نورتى الموضوع وشكرا على مرورك ودايما تشاركينا فى رايك اللى دايما لذيذ وجميل
ثانيا مش حكاية الاهل يوافقوا ولا لا  هل سوف تقفى امام الاهل ام تستسلمى مثل المرة الماضية  اعتقد ان دى فرصة ثانية علشان تثبتى حبكما لبعض  
نورتى الموضوع وعايز وصفة اكلة لذيذة منك علشان الصيام وانتى عارفة الصيام  هههههههههه


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يعنى الباقى اللى دخل وشاف الموضوع  مش عارف يوافق على الزواج ولا لا  محتار   ولا اقول الموضوع ملقش الاهمية عندة  على العموم شكرا اللى ترك رد   فقط


----------



## nekol (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> اولا انتى نورتى الموضوع وشكرا على مرورك ودايما تشاركينا فى رايك اللى دايما لذيذ وجميل
> ثانيا مش حكاية الاهل يوافقوا ولا لا  هل سوف تقفى امام الاهل ام تستسلمى مثل المرة الماضية  اعتقد ان دى فرصة ثانية علشان تثبتى حبكما لبعض
> نورتى الموضوع وعايز وصفة اكلة لذيذة منك علشان الصيام وانتى عارفة الصيام  هههههههههه



بسبوسة صيامي 


المقادير:

•	3كوب دقيق سمادينا 
•	-11\2 كوب سكر
•	2معلقه صغيره بيكنج بورد
•	4معلقه كبيره زيت
•	1 ونص كوب عصير برتقال 


الطريقة:

نضع دقيق السمادينا على السكر على البيكنج بودر ونضيف الزيت ثم عصير برتقال ونضربهم جيدا
وندهن الصينية زيت وتكون الصينية متوسطه ونضع الخليط ونحطها في الفرن درجه حرارته متوسطه 

الشراب :

•	2كوب سكر 
•	1كوب ماء
•	1معلقه كبيره عصير ليمون


اتمنى تكون بتعرف تطبخ ومتزعلش منى


----------



## nekol (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> اولا انتى نورتى الموضوع وشكرا على مرورك ودايما تشاركينا فى رايك اللى دايما لذيذ وجميل
> ثانيا مش حكاية الاهل يوافقوا ولا لا  هل سوف تقفى امام الاهل ام تستسلمى مثل المرة الماضية  اعتقد ان دى فرصة ثانية علشان تثبتى حبكما لبعض
> نورتى الموضوع وعايز وصفة اكلة لذيذة منك علشان الصيام وانتى عارفة الصيام  هههههههههه



اه هتجوزه والمره دى غصب عن كل اللى مش موافق ومحدش يزعل منى !!!!!!


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا شكرا على الوصفة الجميلة دى لانى انا بحب جدا البسبوسة 
ثانيا شكرا على ردك ونورتى الموضوع 
لو تكرمتى فى موضوع انا عايز ردك انتى بالذات فية  اسمة هل تعتبر خيانة منك فى ركن الشباب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*سؤال مهم جدا يا اميرنا الحزين
والاجابة علية بتتوقف علي حسب درجة الحب اللي بين الشخصين دول
يعني لو الحب لسة موجود وقووووي جدا  يبقي هقف قدام الكل واتحدي رغبة الاهل لان اكيد مش 
رح يوافقو بعد كمان ما اتجوز وبقي عندة ابن 
يعني لو بحبة الحب اللي هيخليني اتحدي العالم كلة هتجوزة وهحب ابنة واراعية لانة قطعة من حبيبي 
بس تعرف مخاطرة شديدة جدا  لو مطلعش قد التضحية 
انا بفكر وانا بكتب
مرسي امير​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سؤال مهم جدا يا اميرنا الحزين
> والاجابة علية بتتوقف علي حسب درجة الحب اللي بين الشخصين دول
> يعني لو الحب لسة موجود وقووووي جدا  يبقي هقف قدام الكل واتحدي رغبة الاهل لان اكيد مش
> رح يوافقو بعد كمان ما اتجوز وبقي عندة ابن
> ...



شكرا على مرورك  ونرورتى الموضوع   ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nekol (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> اولا شكرا على الوصفة الجميلة دى لانى انا بحب جدا البسبوسة
> ثانيا شكرا على ردك ونورتى الموضوع
> لو تكرمتى فى موضوع انا عايز ردك انتى بالذات فية  اسمة هل تعتبر خيانة منك فى ركن الشباب



اولا بالهنا والشفا 
ثانيا انا رديت بالفعل 
ثالثا اتمنى انك تفضل تطرح مواضع قيمه ديما 
                                                                   سلام المسيح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مممممممممممم

بصراحة سؤال صعب أوى 

بس زى ما قلت لو كنت لسه بحبه هيبقى ليه لآ

بس بجد يعنى ساعتها مش عارفة ممكن اعمل ليه..*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 ديسمبر 2008)

لو حبى ليها لسة موجود 

هتجوزها وهحبها هيا وابنها 

لان مش بايديها الفراق 

​


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مش موافق انى ارتبط ببنت كانت متجوزة قبل منى حتى ولو كانت حبى الاول 
لانى انا احب البنت اللى تكون ليا انا بس 
وبعدين مش معقول انسى حبى لمراتى اللى ماتت كده بالساهل 
وبعدين انا بمجرد لما اتجوز  لازم انسى حبى الاول ده نهائى لان لو لسه عايش على ذكراه يبقى بخون علاقتى مع الانسانسة اللى انا مرتبط بيها حاليا ودة حرام على المستوى الدينى وغير لائق على المستوى الاخلاقى والعكس صحيح مع البنت................................
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *مممممممممممم
> 
> بصراحة سؤال صعب أوى
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك ونورت الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لو حبى ليها لسة موجود
> 
> هتجوزها وهحبها هيا وابنها
> 
> ...



شكرا على مرورك نورت الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا مش موافق انى ارتبط ببنت كانت متجوزة قبل منى حتى ولو كانت حبى الاول
> لانى انا احب البنت اللى تكون ليا انا بس
> وبعدين مش معقول انسى حبى لمراتى اللى ماتت كده بالساهل
> وبعدين انا بمجرد لما اتجوز  لازم انسى حبى الاول ده نهائى لان لو لسه عايش على ذكراه يبقى بخون علاقتى مع الانسانسة اللى انا مرتبط بيها حاليا ودة حرام على المستوى الدينى وغير لائق على المستوى الاخلاقى والعكس صحيح مع البنت................................
> شكرا للموضوع



شكرا على مرورك نورت الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا هوافق لانها كانت حبى الاول ولا تزال فى القلب واذا كان معها ابن سوف يكون مثل ابنى فى المعاملة علشان هو حتة منها وانا بحبها


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع 
ايوه انا لسه مادخلتش فى مواضيع  الحب والارتباط دى بس بجد انا فكرت فى كلامك دا من قبل وسألت نفسى نفس السؤال وبجد وربنا شاهد على كلامى قلت لنفسى اكيد وطبعا ها اوافق وهااحب ابنه او بنته وكانى انا مامته (وها اعلمه يقولى يا ماما )وها اعوضه عن مامته اللى ماتت حتى لما ربنا يريد ويعطينى اطفال هاعتبرهم كلهم اخوات من ام واحده واب واحد ومش ها احسسهم بأى فرق وها اخليهم يحبوا بعض واعتبر ابنه هو ابنى الكبير اللى بحبه اعتبره ابنى اول فرحه ليا فى الدنيا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بس فيه حاجه انا فى الفتره اللى اتجوز فيها دى ها احاول انساه لانى ماينفعش احبه وهو متجوز مش من حقى هى مراته زنبها ايه ها احاول انساه مع ان صعب جدا تنسى انسان انت حبيته بجد فى يوم من الايام لكن اذا حصلت الظروف دى وانا كنت لسه مافكرتش ارتبط بحد او ماارتبطش يعنى واتقدملى وحسيت انى بحبه فا انا رأى قلته سابقأ


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> ايوه انا لسه مادخلتش فى مواضيع  الحب والارتباط دى بس بجد انا فكرت فى كلامك دا من قبل وسألت نفسى نفس السؤال وبجد وربنا شاهد على كلامى قلت لنفسى اكيد وطبعا ها اوافق وهااحب ابنه او بنته وكانى انا مامته (وها اعلمه يقولى يا ماما )وها اعوضه عن مامته اللى ماتت حتى لما ربنا يريد ويعطينى اطفال هاعتبرهم كلهم اخوات من ام واحده واب واحد ومش ها احسسهم بأى فرق وها اخليهم يحبوا بعض واعتبر ابنه هو ابنى الكبير اللى بحبه اعتبره ابنى اول فرحه ليا فى الدنيا






شكرا على مرورك نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## tenaaaa (3 يناير 2009)

اكيد هوافق وهحبة هوا ابنه
بالعكس لو جة اتقدم هكون اسعد واحدة
بس المهم اكون لسه بحبه ويحبني

​


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> اكيد هوافق وهحبة هوا ابنه
> بالعكس لو جة اتقدم هكون اسعد واحدة
> بس المهم اكون لسه بحبه ويحبني
> 
> ​





شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## داريااه (3 يناير 2009)

انا هاوافق اتجوزه بس في حاجة مهمة جدا,انه راي دونا عجبتني خالص ,هل الاهل اللي ماقبلوش بيه عازب هيقبلوا بية وهو عنده اولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟دة الاهم هنا.. سلامي  داريااه


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 يناير 2009)

alav5_alav قال:


> انا هاوافق اتجوزه بس في حاجة مهمة جدا,انه راي دونا عجبتني خالص ,هل الاهل اللي ماقبلوش بيه عازب هيقبلوا بية وهو عنده اولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟دة الاهم هنا.. سلامي  داريااه





شكرا على مروك ربنا يبارك حياتك 
كل سنة وانتى  طيبة
 بالنسبة لاهل المرة الاولى اترفض وانتى عشتى فى عذاب بعدة 
اتجدد الفرصة ليكى مرة اخرى هل هتتمسكى بية ام تقبلى راى اهلك مرة اخرى 
​


----------

